
Tactile belt leads the blind and informs wearer of true north - antiffan
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/feelspace-follow-your-gut-feeling--3#/
======
antiffan
I've been watching Peter König's research on this topic for some time. I was
notified via email this morning that they are working to finally productize
it:

"This is Susan Wache writing to you from the feelSpace project.

I received your e-mail from Prof. Peter König because you were interested in
our experiments with tactile belts and to participate as a subject.

Our project has developed further. Apart from scientific research with the
compass belt, we are now also well on our way to provide a commercial version
of the tactile belt, including compass functionalities and navigation
functionality, effectively guiding you via vibrations directly to any location
you want to go to.

A lot of positive feedback from our subjects, blind and non-blind, but also my
own enthusiasm after wearing the belt for over 6 months lead to the next step:
In November 2015, my two colleagues Silke Kaercher, Jessika Schwandt and I
founded a startup: the feelSpace GmbH.

We are close to a first product version of our tactile belt, targeting
especially but not exclusively blind people, and thus are running a
crowdfunding campaign on indiegogo: [http://igg.me/at/feelspace-
navibelt"](http://igg.me/at/feelspace-navibelt")

------
staindcrew
finally something helpful, not just another "uber for cat owners"

~~~
antiffan
Couldn't agree more. I'm severely directionally challenged so I'm eager to try
this - I do wish the price was a bit lower, but I suppose that will come with
time.

